# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Patenta (driving licence) shqiptare në Evropë

## Lelab

Do doja te dija nese njihet patenta nderkombetare shqiptare ne Europe, apo nese mund te konvertohet ne patenten e shtetit qe jeton,
Pra jo ne rastin nese je "turist", por nese ke leje qendrimi te rregullt ne nje shtet te Europes.

Me respekt

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Shqiperia ka ndryshuar llojin e patentave (deshmi drejtimi automjeti). Patenta e re qe perdoret ka shume elemente sigurie duke filluar nga shenja e gishtit te madh, numri i rregjistrimit dhe numri i identifikimit, grupin e gjakut, etj, etj. 


Gjithsesi per te drejtuar nje automjet te duhet nje vertetim ose thene shkurt (patente nderkombetare). Kjo mund te merret pa asnje problem nese ke patente shqiptare dhe afati kohor i vlefshmerise se saj eshte 12 muaj.

Nese do gjej ndonje te dhene tjeter do ju postoj serisht.

----------


## IL__SANTO

Lelab po te flas per ketu ne Itali sepse ketu jetoj edhe e di si funksionon.
Edhe me vize ketu ke te drejte te drejtosh automjete me patent nderkombetare Shqiptare.Persa i perket Konvertimit nga patent Shqipetare ne patent italiane nuk ekziston ajo mundesi.Por ka 1 rruge konvertimi.Nqs ke dokumentacion qe ke punuar Shofer me Ambulance Zjarrfikese Polici ose shofer i dikujt ne qeveri atehere mundet ta konvertosh patenten por duhen vertetimet perkatese nga Shqiperia.

Kaq mundem te te them sepse nuk di me teper.    :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Lelab

> Gjithsesi per te drejtuar nje automjet te duhet nje vertetim ose thene shkurt (patente nderkombetare). Kjo mund te merret pa asnje problem nese ke patente shqiptare dhe afati kohor i vlefshmerise se saj eshte 12 muaj.
> Nese do gjej ndonje te dhene tjeter do ju postoj serisht.



Pra mund ta perdoresh patenten nderkombetare per 12 muaj ne nje shtet te Europes nese NUK je turist por ke leje qendrimi te rregullt?

Ne Hollande mesa di une nuk te njihet patenta nderkombertare nese ke leje qendrimi, (pra JO turist). Vetem nese je turist atehere te njihet patenta nderkombetare (pra jo me teper se tre muaj mund ta perdoresh kete patente, sepse jo me shume se tre muaj mund te kesh vize si turist)

----------


## ClaY_MorE

> Pra mund ta perdoresh patenten nderkombetare per 12 muaj ne nje shtet te Europes nese NUK je turist por ke leje qendrimi te rregullt?


Po mund ta perdoresh pa problem




> Ne Hollande mesa di une nuk te njihet patenta nderkombertare nese ke leje qendrimi, (pra JO turist). Vetem nese je turist atehere te njihet patenta nderkombetare (pra jo me teper se tre muaj mund ta perdoresh kete patente, sepse jo me shume se tre muaj mund te kesh vize si turist)


Per ne Hollande nuk di cte pasi nuk ja di ligjet  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Peniel

Në Greqi patentat e Shqipërisë nuk njihen edhe pse Shqipëria pretendon që ka nënshkruar marrëveshjen përkatëse. Flas për të gjithë ata që kanë lejen e qëndrimit në Greqi dhe që qarkullojnë me patentë ndërkombëtare të nxjerrë në Shqipëri.



Shumica janë të detyruar dhe për mos thënë të gjithë detyrohen të nxjerrin patentë greke. Të gjithë ata që kapen pa patentë greke gjobiten. Kuptohet nëse makina është blerë brenda kufijve greke dhe jo në Shqipëri.





ns

----------


## ClaY_MorE

> Në Greqi patentat e Shqipërisë nuk njihen edhe pse Shqipëria pretendon që ka nënshkruar marrëveshjen përkatëse. Flas për të gjithë ata që kanë lejen e qëndrimit në Greqi dhe që qarkullojnë me patentë ndërkombëtare të nxjerrë në Shqipëri.
> 
> Shumica janë të detyruar dhe për mos thënë të gjithë detyrohen të nxjerrin patentë greke. Të gjithë ata që kapen pa patentë greke gjobiten. Kuptohet nëse makina është blerë brenda kufijve greke dhe jo në Shqipëri.
> 
> 
> ns



Peniel, mbase gabohem po ka shume persona qe qarkullojne me patente nderkombetare ne greqi.

----------


## _MALSORI_

Patenta shqiptare ne Angli eshte e vlefshme 12 muaj nga dita qe hyn ne Angli , kuptohet nese vjen si turist .Edhe nese ke patente nderkombetare pas 12 muajve nuk te pin uje ma. Po te jesh me dokumenta angleze te duhet patjeter te paisesh me patente te Anglise.

----------


## kelcyra4ever

eshte ngaterese e masde kjo patenta nderkombetare
duhen sqaruar me thelle gjerat.

psh.  patente nderkombetare shqiptare me makine targa shqipetare apo me targa te huaja??

ka ndryshim te madh njera nga tjetra.

ne greqi me sa di une qarkullon me nderkombetare me targa shqiptare vetem
kurse me targa greke duhet te keshe dokumenta greke

(por ngaqe ligjin e ka ne dore maliqi, disa i qellon e disa i ferkon)
dmth 70% e policave greke sdine ligjin dhe shpeton vetem femrat (sigurisht kinget ;p) kurse meshkuj.... e dine vete ata .



mos haroni qe shqiperia nuk ben pjese ne EU

----------


## Lelab

> eshte ngaterese e masde kjo patenta nderkombetare
> duhen sqaruar me thelle gjerat.
> 
> psh.  patente nderkombetare shqiptare me makine targa shqipetare apo me targa te huaja??
> 
> ka ndryshim te madh njera nga tjetra.
> 
> ne greqi me sa di une qarkullon me nderkombetare me targa shqiptare vetem
> kurse me targa greke duhet te keshe dokumenta greke
> ...



Patente nderkombetare shqiptare me makine me targa te huaja, pra jeton ne nje shtet te Europes  dhe ke dokumenta te rregullta ne shtetin perkates dhe me makine me targe te shtetit Europian perkates!

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Lelab, do kontaktoj me persona qe merren me kete pune dhe do te te njoftoj per me teper.

----------


## Lelab

> Lelab, do kontaktoj me persona qe merren me kete pune dhe do te te njoftoj per me teper.



Shume faleminderit

----------


## Peniel

> Peniel, mbase gabohem po ka shume persona qe qarkullojne me patente nderkombetare ne greqi.




E di që ka. Shumica janë ata që bëjnë transport por edhe ata që kanë makina me targa shqiptare. Të tjerët, d.m.th ata që kanë makina me targa greke, nëse kapen me patentë shqiptare ndërkombëtare në shumicën e rasteve gjobiten. Sigurisht nëse të ndalon policia në rrugë se ndryshe nuk kanë se si ta kuptojnë.



Prandaj ata shqiptarë që kanë makina me targa greke dhe që jetojnë brenda Greqisë, shpejtojnë të nxjerrin patentë greke për të mos pasur probleme me policinë greke.



ns

----------


## [A-SHKODRANI]

13 Shtator 2007 @ 1:54 pm 

Patentat per drejtim automjetesh te marra ne vend, mund te konvertohen pa asnje shpenzim nga emigrantet shqiptare qe jetojne ne Itali. Keshilli i Ministrave miratoi dje ne parim projektvendimin per marreveshjen ndermjet Republikes se Shqiperise dhe Qeverise se Republikes se Italise, per njohjen e ndersjelle te konvertimit te lejeve te drejtimit te automjeteve.

Nga marreveshja e lidhur perfitojne te gjithe shtetasit shqiptare qe kane leje drejtimi (te kategorive te ndryshme), te cilet nuk do te rifillojne procedurat e regjistrimit dhe te proves, per marrjen e lejes se drejtimit italiane. Ata do te dorezojne lejen e drejtimit te marre ne Shqiperi dhe do te marrin te njejten kategori te lejes se drejtimit italiane, duke u krijuar mundesine qe te punesohen si drejtues mjeti ne Itali, me te drejta te barabarta me shtetasit italiane. Me nenshkrimin e kesaj marreveshjeje, leja e drejtimit (patenta) e re, do te konvertohet menjehere dhe automatikisht pa shpenzim.



Gjithashtu, brenda nje periudhe nje-vjecare nga hyrja ne fuqi e marreveshjes, do konvertohen edhe te gjitha lejet e drejtimit te tipit te vjeter. Dokumenti do te terhiqet drejtperdrejt nga zyrat e Motorizacionit Civil dhe jo me ne zyrat e perfaqesive tona diplomatike ne Itali, duke evituar keshtu shpenzimet suplementare dhe radhet e gjata ne sportelet e tyre. Nga marreveshja perfitojne edhe te gjithe drejtuesit e automjeteve (qe disponojne kategorite B, C, D, D+E), te cilet jane ne emigracion ne Itali, pasi marrja e te gjitha kategorive te lejes se drejtimit italiane, bazuar ne legjislacionin italian, kerkon plotesimin e intervaleve kohore nga nje kategori ne tjetren, kohe e cila eshte 2 - 3 vjet.



Qytetaret nuk do kene me nevoje te vijne ne Shqiperi per tu pajisur me cdo lloj dokumenti qe deri tani eshte kerkuar ne origjinal, pasi korrespondenca per informacionin e nevojshem do te jete e shpejte edhe ne forme elektronike, nepermjet zyrave perkatese. Njohja dhe konvertimi i lejes se drejtimit shqiptare me lejen e drejtimit italiane do te krijoje mundesine e njohjes dhe konvertimit te lejes se drejtimit edhe me vendet e tjera te BE-se.

*Fjale shum e vepra pak*

----------


## xhuliana

Keto fjale i kam degjuar edhe para 3 vitesh por deri tani asgje nuk eshte levizur...

Shume here kam pyetur edhe tek motorizzazione civile por ata thone se deri tani nuk eshte bere gje...edhe me thane edhe nese vendosin per konvertimin do te duhen vite te tjera derisa ligji te hyje ne fuqi!!!!

Shpresojme per dicka pozitive se nuk eshte e drejte perderisa rumuneve ua njohin patenten e tyre, perse neve shqiptareve mos na e njohin??
Nuk eshte e drejte sidomos per shqiptaret qe vijne ne itali ne moshe te madhe dhe mundohen te marrin patenten italiane.....po ku kalohen "quizet" e ketyre; Kerkohet nje njohuri e nivelit te larte te gjuhes italiane.

----------


## BaBa

petenta shqiptare spi uje ne europ, kur ne skemi shtet.





ma mir pa patente funja fare  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Darius

Kam degjuar qe patentat shqiptare kane ndryshuar dhe duken si ato amerikanet ose europianet. A e ka ndonjeri per lehtesi ta skanoje dhe postoje ketu ne kete teme patenten e re thjesht per kuriozitet?

Faleminderit

----------


## brandon

Mund te levizesh shume bukur ne Europe edhe me patente shqiptare ( te shoqeruar me ate nderkombetaren) si turist. Sic eshte thene dhe me lart patenta mund te perdoret 12 muaj qe nga dita e leshimit te lejes se qendrimit , pastaj duhet dhene provimi qe nga A, B,C,D,E, per te marre patenten qe kerkon (konvertimi nuk behet per patenta Shqiptare).
Kush mendon te marre nje patente superiore per te siguruar te ardhura te majme , nuk ja vlen barra  
qirane-eshte teper vone; cmimet e shperblimit te punes pas hyrjes ne Europe te Polonise, Bullgarise, Rumanise, etj , kane zbritur ne vlera mizerabile dhe i kane dhene shkak racizmave nacionale.
Ndoshta ja vlen ne USA apo Kanada!
Eshte mekat te humbasesh kohe sot me patenta kur mund te vrasesh mendjen per gjera te tjera.

----------


## gemini

Pershendetje !
Kame degjuar ketu ne Itali nga disa persona, qe patenta shqiptare mund te kthehet ne patenten italiane  duke paguar 180 euro.
A e dine ndonjeri qe a eshte e vertete.

----------


## oliver55

> Kam degjuar qe patentat shqiptare kane ndryshuar dhe duken si ato amerikanet ose europianet. A e ka ndonjeri per lehtesi ta skanoje dhe postoje ketu ne kete teme patenten e re thjesht per kuriozitet?
> 
> Faleminderit


http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi..._shqiptare.jpg

----------

